# Pioneer VSX-515 and WMA



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone have this unit and how do you get the wma light come on in the display? Or when does it come on? Using what source?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

DrPainMD said:


> Does anyone have this unit and how do you get the wma light come on in the display? Or when does it come on? Using what source?
> 
> Thanks


Are you trying to connect your pc to your reciever?


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Hiroyuki Sakai said:


> Are you trying to connect your pc to your reciever?


no, but I have an xbox360 which plays music from my pc


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

DrPainMD said:


> no, but I have an xbox360 which plays music from my pc


So you have your pc connected to your 360 via usb???? then your 360 to your a/v reciever. Is this right? I have nearly an identical reciever as you which is a pio vsx-516k. It also has that wma 9 pro feature but i've never got the chance to use it. Since my soundcard is connected to the reciever directly via optical.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

No, the 360 is connected to my router, in turn I get the music thats on my pc. No usb invloved. I've tried making a music file wmp ,but it doesnt show up in the avr's display.


----------

